# Soil Tests are in - LOW Potassium! Advice on app rate for SOP?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

'Morning, TLF!

I clearly need to work on my soil this year! As for the extremely low K, I plan on adding Sulfate of Potash, but need advice on application rate and where to get it. I have a local SiteOne, maybe they'll have it?

Any advice on the rest of the test is surely welcome! I applied 5Lb N per 1000 over last season so I'm surprised to see low N and P, but my last app was Oct 3, so perhaps thats why. This year, I plan on using 10-10-10 for my first app soon. Then, Milo, Ringer and the Next Biostim pack throughout the season.

Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

If ok with you, I'd like to tag along. I just read my results last night and it's recommended to add potassium as well.

Have you considered TurfGrassPro 0-0-29? I was looking online last night to try to find something and not sure if this will take care of the problem. It can be applied every 7 to 14 days.
https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-29-p-17266.html


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Little too expensive for me personnaly. Id also rather not have to use something every 2 weeks. Stopping at SiteOne right now, will let you know if I find something useful.


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks! Please keep me posted. There's a Site One near me.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

From what I've seen in the past, SOP is usually 2lbs/K per month (Spring and Fall).


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> From what I've seen in the past, SOP is usually 2lbs/K per month (Spring and Fall).


Thanks Eric.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

LivItWell said:


> Thanks! Please keep me posted. There's a Site One near me.


They had a gallon of 0-0-29. I didn't get the price, sorry!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

The guy at SiteOne said using Starter Fertilizer should be enough to get my K level up to par. I'm skeptical.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

My SS report also showed low K. Before you do anything, you might ask yourself if your soil sample was from soil too deep. I made the mistake of collecting a sample from mainly the root zone, 2-5" depth, rather than from the surface down to 3" (where much of the nutrients sit and leach). I suspect many "low" readings could be due to this sampling mistake. :roll:  

I'm going to redo my SS soil test to verify my suspicions.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Another observation ... 
Mark's test showed 2.36 ppm K and a recommendation of 3.75 lbs/1000.
Livitwell's test showed 13.7 ppm K and a recommendation of 10 lbs/1000.

My test showed 11.61 ppm K and a recommendation of 10 lbs/1000.

What an I missing?

THOUGHTS ANYONE?


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Mark's had all 3, NPK 16-16-16 @ 3.75 lbs/k. Mine was for K only, 0-0-60 @ 10 lbs/k.


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> From what I've seen in the past, SOP is usually 2lbs/K per month (Spring and Fall).


Can someone provide links to example SOP products that are safe for lawns? I've never specifically applied this in my lawn before.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Another observation ...
> Mark's test showed 2.36 ppm K and a recommendation of 3.75 lbs/1000.
> Livitwell's test showed 13.7 ppm K and a recommendation of 10 lbs/1000.
> 
> ...


My thoughts. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=8530


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@MarkAguglia and @LivItWell I posted a comment on your tests here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=8530&p=142426#p142426


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

LivItWell said:


> Can someone provide links to example SOP products that are safe for lawns? I've never specifically applied this in my lawn before.


I'm pretty sure SOP is just SOP - Sulfate of Potash, aka Potassium Sulfate. K2S04. A straight chemical, like buying Urea, Gypsum, Ferrous Sulfate, etc. Any brand should be interchangeable and identical, other than granule/prill size based on manufacturing.

I got mine from EF Griffith, which is local - http://catalog.ehgriffith.com/info.php/products_id/1128


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Is there a recommended timing to apply high potassium fert with regard to nitrogen applications? Can it be applied when N is applied or need to wait an amount of days/weeks before applying high K?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

N and K can be applied together. Most big box store products have both of them (eg 28-0-8).


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks g-man. I was not sure if it mattered when applying high potassium, like 0-0-29 or 0-0-50.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

MarkAguglia said:


> The guy at SiteOne said using Starter Fertilizer should be enough to get my K level up to par. I'm skeptical.


I'm beyond skeptical...

I've never had a problem, or read any research to indicate a problem, applying SOP at the same time as fertilizer. For this season I hunted down a high K fertilizer - 25-0-10, and then adjust the SOP to be applied at the same time to net 1 lb K/k.

Otherwise 2lbs SOP/k (so 1 lb K/k) every 45-60 days, when I've used it.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

RichS said:


> LivItWell said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone provide links to example SOP products that are safe for lawns? I've never specifically applied this in my lawn before.
> ...


How many lb per 1000 did you apply this? How often? Thanks. Still struggling to find any in my area.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Not sure if you have a Valley Green near you but that is the only place I could find it near me in MA (close surburb of Boston).

I've been applying 2 lbs per 1000 with Epson every month from late April - August.

They sell a lot including Tenacity when I was there last.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Any concern with burning blades if applied with a hose end ?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

My test also showed low K. Any thoughts on this product? They recommended 1.4lb/k


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@downriverlawn you can get MOP (0-0-60) in 50lb bags for $20 locally. SOP (0-0-50) is better for the soil.


----------

